# Pricing



## RachRobPhotog

Any tips on how I should go about pricing for sessions. By hour? By outfits? Help!


----------



## e.rose

Here's something that may help...

That's an incredibly broad question.  Utilize the above link to get yourself started.  :sillysmi:


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Thx...


----------



## tirediron

If you don't know how to set prices, you shouldn't have prices to set.  In plain English, if you don't have a business plan, haven't calculated your CODB, and COGS, then you can't begin to figure out what you need to charge.  Grab the course-list from your local adult-ed facility and look for any and all courses on running a small business and/or entrepreneurship.


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> Any tips on how I should go about pricing for sessions. By hour? By outfits? Help!



My standard reply is $5000.00 per shot!   Of course, if the shots are underexposed, or OOF.. or the WB is off, you can charge more for the "Artistic" value, right?

Did you get a camera for Christmas, or something?


----------



## MLeeK

How to set prices:
1. Do your research-know the industry and it's standards, know your print source for all products, know your competition...
2. Get all of your legal, monetary and tax related ducks in a line
3. Calculate your CODB. Here's a CODB calculator for photographers. NOTHING in there should have a zero and if it does you need to think really hard about that zero. If you say "but I am just using my ______ that I already own, it doesn't cost me anything now..." You are totally wrong. You OWN the camera already, but did the business pay for it or did you personally pay for it? You need to pay yourself back for that investment. AND cameras, computers, etc have a limited life. You have to plan for a fund to replace them down the line. You're just using an office in your house so you don't have a rental/utilities/etc... Yes you do. If you are using a space in your home it does cost you. If you didn't have that space you couldn't do business. Your home or cell phone-same thing. It becomes a partial business expense. 
Do you have equipment, liability and indemnity insurance? If not you probably better! When that camera breaks and puts you out of business with a dozen sessions booked you are not only out the equipment but also those sessions you were booked for then can fall to indemnity. And even if you are on location where you SHOULD have no liability... The first time someone's child trips over a light stand and gets hurt you will discover they hold you responsible even though the child was a holy terror. 
4. Know your COG. COG's includes the cost of the image being printed on that sheet of photo paper, not just what the lab costs are.
5. Write a thorough business plan-it should include EVERYTHING. Who, What, When, Where, Why, How, How much... Once you know all of those things above, you will know what you NEED to make which will dictate the base cost and who you market to will dictate your final costs and how you present them: hours, outfits, session, sheets, digital...


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Thanks all for helpful advice.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> My standard reply is $5000.00 per shot!   Of course, if the shots are underexposed, or OOF.. or the WB is off, you can charge more for the "Artistic" value, right?
> 
> Did you get a camera for Christmas, or something?



Thanks for the tip but no I'm actually a photography major. We just haven't gone over business stuff. And I've job shadowed a professional who did non for profit work.


----------



## KmH

In what market? You don't show a location in your profile.

How many shooting days per year do you project you'll have, and what do you expect for income?

Typical costs turn out to be 75% to 85% of total revenue for most retail photography businesses according to several surveys done in recent years by organizations like the PPA (Professional Photographers of America). Without a studio, costs tend closer to 75% of revenue, while with a studio costs are in the vicinty of 85% of revenue.

So if you want to make $100 from each session and you don't have a studio, at costs being 75% of revenue you would need total revenues of $400 from each session. The $400 would include the session fee and any additional products you sell like a CD of images, prints, books, canvas prints, gallery wraps, albums, key chains, coffeee, mugs, etc.

Invest $15 in your photography business education: How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business, 6th (Home-Based Business Series)


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Thanks that does help. and I am in Conway AR


----------



## CMfromIL

RachRobPhotog said:


> Any tips on how I should go about pricing for sessions. By hour? *By outfits?* Help!



It's my understanding that many of the 'best' photographers utilize this format for pricing.  Here are some of the general guidlines for 'outfit pricing':

$500 for anyone in a superhero costume.
$750 for handmade clothing.
$250 for nudes.
$500 for nudes that insist on 'artisitic shots'

There are more, but one can't give away all the pricing secrets.


----------



## cgipson1

I don't think I would be charging just yet!   http://rachrobphotog.blogspot.com/

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../E7KC9CS3eUs/s640/blogger-image--23216491.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSHa_EEwfrU/TxZr7vBl9mI/AAAAAAAAAG0/cI_RerD08jI/s1600/IMG_1301(2).jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHt38u6fVxY/TxZsD69FuqI/AAAAAAAAAHU/WusTYIDIqj8/s1600/IMG_1323(2).jpg


----------



## KmH

It's the buyers responsibilty to do due diligence and decide if the photographer is worth paying, or not.

If the photographer can find people willing to pay, I say go for it.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I would be charging just yet!   http://rachrobphotog.blogspot.com/
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OorMcgJ-AlU/TxDNJ19sQEI/AAAAAAAAAGU/E7KC9CS3eUs/s640/blogger-image--23216491.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSHa_EEwfrU/TxZr7vBl9mI/AAAAAAAAAG0/cI_RerD08jI/s1600/IMG_1301(2).jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHt38u6fVxY/TxZsD69FuqI/AAAAAAAAAHU/WusTYIDIqj8/s1600/IMG_1323(2).jpg



Those are for fun. Duhh! they are on my blog. They are not on my site. Back of!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

KmH said:
			
		

> It's the buyers responsibilty to do due diligence and decide if the photographer is worth paying, or not.
> 
> If the photographer can find people willing to pay, I say go for it.



Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would be charging just yet!   R² Rachel Robertson Photography
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../E7KC9CS3eUs/s640/blogger-image--23216491.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSHa_EEwfrU/TxZr7vBl9mI/AAAAAAAAAG0/cI_RerD08jI/s1600/IMG_1301(2).jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHt38u6fVxY/TxZsD69FuqI/AAAAAAAAAHU/WusTYIDIqj8/s1600/IMG_1323(2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are for fun. Duhh! they are on my blog. They are not on my site. Back of!
Click to expand...


Please post your site!


----------



## Tee

Best of luck, Rachel!  What type of post processing software are you using?  I like the vintage/ instagram look.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Tee said:
			
		

> Best of luck, Rachel!  What type of post processing software are you using?  I like the vintage/ instagram look.



Thanks tee yes I love instagram for fun photos for my blog. Thats what one of the pics the other guy posted link too was an instagram filter another was blurry on purpose cuz its focused on the purple UCA sign.


----------



## cgipson1

so are you going to post your site? I doubt that you will, actually!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> so are you going to post your site? I doubt that you will, actually!



Good for you.


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post your site? I doubt that you will, actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.
Click to expand...


Yea.. that is what I figured!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Yea.. that is what I figured!



I thought this forum was for helping people not tearing them down. Maybe if I thought that you'd actually be nice and help I'd post it. But as of now no.


----------



## IByte

RachRobPhotog said:
			
		

> I thought this forum was for helping people not tearing them down. Maybe if I thought that you'd actually be nice and help I'd post it. But as of now no.


This site is very helpful, but them joking on you is something you're going to need in the field, a backbone, and humor.  People in general help those who have done a little research and need few details.  If anything you should getting ideas from your boss and school.  Pick their brain but have information to help them help you my friend and good luck.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

IByte said:
			
		

> This is site very helpful, but them joking on you is something you're going to need in the field, a backbone, and humor.  People in general help those who have done a little research and need few details.  If anything you should getting ideas from your boss and school.  Pick their brain but have information to help them help you my friend and good luck.



Thanks for the tips


----------



## Tee

Rachel- One thing to maybe keep in mind is your online portfolio should be reflective of the services you offer. You have price packages for weddings and engagements with no examples of either. I would cull your repetitive images and only show your very best. Lastly, create three separate portfolio folders for the services you are looking to be paid for (portrait, engagement and wedding). Leave the friends, family, and vacation pics for your blog. 

I realize you were looking for pricing advice but I think that goes hand in hand with your images, too. For instance, say I'm looking for a wedding photographer and your site comes up in Google. I click on it, see prices for wedding packages but no samples. I'm moving on to the next website. Best of luck.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Tee said:
			
		

> Rachel- One thing to maybe keep in mind is your online portfolio should be reflective of the services you offer. You have price packages for weddings and engagements with no examples of either. I would cull your repetitive images and only show your very best. Lastly, create three separate portfolio folders for the services you are looking to be paid for (portrait, engagement and wedding). Leave the friends, family, and vacation pics for your blog.
> 
> I realize you were looking for pricing advice but I think that goes hand in hand with your images, too. For instance, say I'm looking for a wedding photographer and your site comes up in Google. I click on it, see prices for wedding packages but no samples. I'm moving on to the next website. Best of luck.



Thanks tee that helps


----------



## KmH

I was wondering why you posted this thread in the Commercial/Product photography section.

It seems you are actually doing Retail photography? (Sessions)

The business model for Commercial/Product photography is very different than the business model for Retail photography.

Do you have a written business/marketing plan?


----------



## RachRobPhotog

I didn't know it was
Categorical. My bad.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

I am new to tpf my friend directed me her for advice and help so plz grant me some grace.


----------



## TreasuredMemories

RachRobPhotog said:


> Any tips on how I should go about pricing for sessions. By hour? By outfits? Help!




It depends what the client is looking for and depending where you live prices differ. 
Also, what level of photography you are in... for example are you amateur, intermediate or advanced/professional. 
Like me, I charge depending on assignment. 
If I am learning, I don't charge at all and just let the model or event know I will be shooting for practice. 
Like now I am learning indoor shooting. (I'm not use to it) SO I been practicing a lot in events, etc. 

Great advice that I can give you.... If you google search what you want ex: 'Portrait Photography Prices Conway, AR' (something along those lines.)
You can find other photographers in your area and what they charge.... depending on your skills you can modify that. 

(Hope this helps!) 

I joined yesterday and had great feedback. Don't let few peepz get'cha down. I never do. 
If you have any other questions, you can private message me. 

-TMP


----------



## RachRobPhotog

TreasuredMemories said:
			
		

> It depends what the client is looking for and depending where you live prices differ.
> Also, what level of photography you are in... for example are you amateur, intermediate or advanced/professional.
> Like me, I charge depending on assignment.
> If I am learning, I don't charge at all and just let the model or event know I will be shooting for practice.
> Like now I am learning indoor shooting. (I'm not use to it) SO I been practicing a lot in events, etc.
> 
> Great advice that I can give you.... If you google search what you want ex: 'Portrait Photography Prices Conway, AR' (something along those lines.)
> You can find other photographers in your area and what they charge.... depending on your skills you can modify that.
> 
> (Hope this helps!)
> 
> I joined yesterday and had great feedback. Don't let few peepz get'cha down. I never do.
> If you have any other questions, you can private message me.
> 
> -TMP



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## KmH

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/256940-ideas-getting-busier-i-need-help.html



RachRobPhotog said:


> I didn't know it was
> Categorical. My bad.


It's pretty clearly labeled.  



> Commercial/Product photography*
> Share your commercial & product photographs here*.



Many photography businesses use their blog to drive traffic to their web site. Putting less than your best images on your blog can then do just the opposite, convincing people that visiting your web site would be a waste of their time.

Projecting professionalism online by paying very close attention to the details should be a matter of routine for _any_ business having an online presence.

But with the growth of the Internet and explosion in entry-level DSLR sales, the bar to starting a photography business has never been lower, and gets lower by the day it seems. I've seen more new photography business start and then disappear in the last 5 years, than in the previous 25 years.

We have some very useful resources at our disposal though, like Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov

and About SCORE | SCORE. It's to bad so few people use them. More photography businesses would actually make money, rather than going bankrupt or having to rely on other income to survive.

Here are a couple of product photo examples:


----------



## Josh220

It's not that members here like to tear down new members... It's that there are dozens of these threads created every single day by people who have nowhere enough experience or talent to be charging for their work. The "tearing" down new members complain about is people disagreeing with their optimistic ideas of becoming an esteemed professional making big money, when they should be working for a high school year book. 

Now, I am not saying this applies directly to you, since you will not post examples of your work except over processed and OOF images on your blog... But the world is full of amateurs pretending to be pro's and it causes huge problems for those who DO have the skills and have put in the proper time to get to where they are. I would consider finding another professional photographer (someone who has their own business this time) and working under them for a year or two, then reassess the questions you are asking.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

KmH said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/256940-ideas-getting-busier-i-need-help.html
> 
> It's pretty clearly labeled.
> 
> Many photography businesses use their blog to drive traffic to their web site. Putting less than your best images on your blog can then do just the opposite, convincing people that visiting your web site would be a waste of their time.
> 
> Projecting professionalism online by paying very close attention to the details should be a matter of routine for any business having an online presence.
> 
> But with the growth of the Internet and explosion in entry-level DSLR sales, the bar to starting a photography business has never been lower, and gets lower by the day it seems. I've seen more new photography business start and then disappear in the last 5 years, than in the previous 25 years.
> 
> We have some very useful resources at our disposal though, like Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
> 
> and About SCORE | SCORE. It's to bad so few people use them. More photography businesses would actually make money, rather than going bankrupt or having to rely on other income to survive.
> 
> Here are a couple of product photo examples:



Thanks


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Josh220 said:
			
		

> It's not that members here like to tear down new members... It's that there are dozens of these threads created every single day by people who have nowhere enough experience or talent to be charging for their work. The "tearing" down new members complain about is people disagreeing with their optimistic ideas of becoming an esteemed professional making big money, when they should be working for a high school year book.
> 
> Now, I am not saying this applies directly to you, since you will not post examples of your work except over processed and OOF images on your blog... But the world is full of amateurs pretending to be pro's and it causes huge problems for those who DO have the skills and have put in the proper time to get to where they are. I would consider finding another professional photographer (someone who has their own business this time) and working under them for a year or two, then reassess the questions you are asking.



Thanks. And I have major respect for those who are successful and are pros. I do not believe I am an armature trying to be a pro. But I def want to put in time and effort to deserve my right. So thanks for the tips.


----------



## Bossy

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would be charging just yet!   R² Rachel Robertson Photography
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../E7KC9CS3eUs/s640/blogger-image--23216491.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSHa_EEwfrU/TxZr7vBl9mI/AAAAAAAAAG0/cI_RerD08jI/s1600/IMG_1301(2).jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHt38u6fVxY/TxZsD69FuqI/AAAAAAAAAHU/WusTYIDIqj8/s1600/IMG_1323(2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Those are for fun. Duhh! they are on my blog. They are not on my site. Back of!*
Click to expand...


What does that even mean?


----------



## Josh220

Bossy said:


> What does that even mean?



Defensive excuses. Duhh!


----------



## Bossy

Her website is posted on her blog... Its the same stuff.

You don't happen to be a mother are you OP?


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Bossy said:
			
		

> Her website is posted on her blog... Its the same stuff.
> 
> You don't happen to be a mother are you OP?



OP?


----------



## Bossy

you. Original Poster.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Bossy said:
			
		

> you. Original Poster.



No I'm not a mother


----------



## Bossy

You realize you said the pics on your blog were not the same as on your website, yet there they are, right?


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Bossy said:
			
		

> You realize you said the pics on your blog were not the same as on your website, yet there they are, right?



No I said the ones the guy posted links to were from my blog not my website. And those were ones I was doing for hobby. Sheesh.


----------



## cgipson1

I didn't post your site off of your blog earlier.. because I was trying to be nice but hey   R² Rachel Robertson Photography. 

You are an amateur... and not even a advanced amateur, definitely NOT a professional! As I said earlier.. you should not be charging! Even if (to paraphrase Keith) "there are people stupid enough to pay for your work!


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you said the pics on your blog were not the same as on your website, yet there they are, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I said the ones the guy posted links to were from my blog not my website. And those were ones I was doing for hobby. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


There is not much difference in your blog photos.. and your PROFESSIONAL website photos.. they are NOT professional!  

EDIT: Sorry if I seem harsh, but I am so DAMNED tired of Craigslist / Facebook Quality fauxtographers that go around destroying the good name of real professional photographers!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> There is not much difference in your blog photos.. and your PROFESSIONAL website photos.. they are NOT professional!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if I seem harsh, but I am so DAMNED tired of Craigslist / Facebook Quality fauxtographers that go around destroying the good name of real professional photographers!



That's not my intent at all. That's why I got on here. I want to learn. It may be harsh but it's giving me tips. I'm not claiming to be a pro. I'm on here asking advice and asking for help and trying to learn.


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much difference in your blog photos.. and your PROFESSIONAL website photos.. they are NOT professional!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if I seem harsh, but I am so DAMNED tired of Craigslist / Facebook Quality fauxtographers that go around destroying the good name of real professional photographers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not my intent at all. That's why I got on here. I want to learn. It may be harsh but it's giving me tips. I'm not claiming to be a pro. I'm on here asking advice and asking for help and trying to learn.
Click to expand...


You are charging for extremely sub-par photography... charging makes you a PROFESSIONAL in any buyers eyes!       You were on here asking about PRICING (HOW MUCH TO CHARGE), not how to improve your photography!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You are charging for extremely sub-par photography... charging makes you a PROFESSIONAL in any buyers eyes!       You were on here asking about PRICING, not how to improve your photography!



Took off prices. I'm just trying to get my ducks and a row and was asking around how ppl charge.. :-/


----------



## cgipson1

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are charging for extremely sub-par photography... charging makes you a PROFESSIONAL in any buyers eyes!       You were on here asking about PRICING, not how to improve your photography!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took off prices. I'm just trying to get my ducks and a row and was asking around how ppl charge.. :-/
Click to expand...


Save 20% Save 20% off any of our packages


----------



## rexbobcat

RachRobPhotog said:
			
		

> Took off prices. I'm just trying to get my ducks and a row and was asking around how ppl charge.. :-/



I would get a respected photographer to critique my images if I were you. Then you would have more perspective on where you are with your skills. 

That way you could better gauge when and how you should eventually start charging. 

At this point, I do not think you're ready.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I would get a respected photographer to critique my images if I were you. Then you would have more perspective on where you are with your skills.
> 
> That way you could better gauge when and how you should eventually start charging.
> 
> At this point, I do not think you're ready.



Ok thanks for the tips!


----------



## MLeeK

RachRobPhotog said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that members here like to tear down new members... It's that there are dozens of these threads created every single day by people who have nowhere enough experience or talent to be charging for their work. The "tearing" down new members complain about is people disagreeing with their optimistic ideas of becoming an esteemed professional making big money, when they should be working for a high school year book.
> 
> Now, I am not saying this applies directly to you, since you will not post examples of your work except over processed and OOF images on your blog... But the world is full of amateurs pretending to be pro's and it causes huge problems for those who DO have the skills and have put in the proper time to get to where they are. I would consider finding another professional photographer (someone who has their own business this time) and working under them for a year or two, then reassess the questions you are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. And I have major respect for those who are successful and are pros. I do not believe I am an armature trying to be a pro. But I def want to put in time and effort to deserve my right. So thanks for the tips.
Click to expand...


Sooo... please clarify for me where you feel you fall. What are you? Not snarky, but just confused by your statements.
You are producing a professional website with prices... An amateur who is charging=professional in the public's eye.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Sooo... please clarify for me where you feel you fall. What are you? Not snarky, but just confused by your statements.
> You are producing a professional website with prices... An amateur who is charging=professional in the public's eye.



I'm not trying to put a label on myself. Sorry for confusion and misunderstandings. I just wanted to know when I got to the point of charging how to base it on. That's all I was simply doing. I took prices off my site cuz I don't want to misrepresent and I am sorry for doing that.  I wasn't trying to ask people for labels. Was just asking for advice when I come to that point. Sorry for confusion. :-/


----------



## RachRobPhotog

I was just trying to ask ppl based on their experience what was best way to gauge prices. Didn't know I was opening up a can of worms..


----------



## Bossy

You're here to learn, so learn. Your attitude for the most part is a good start. Your images need work. Post a few of what you consider your absolute best, and get some peer CC on them, and learn from that.


----------



## MLeeK

RachRobPhotog said:


> I was just trying to ask ppl based on their experience what was best way to gauge prices. Didn't know I was opening up a can of worms..


Forgive us as we tend to get REALLY tired of the posts asking for pricing help from everyone who got a DSLR and now thinks they are producing professional quality work and should be in business. We do get a little snippy about it at times-it gets OLD. Which is not your fault. 
We just aren't for degrading the industry any more than it already is. 

We are for helping someone to get to a basic professional level and will answer questions and guide down that road. But expect it to be brutally honest. If you want nice and praise? go to your friends and family. That's what they are for. We are here to make you into something better than AWAC/MWAC.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Forgive us as we tend to get REALLY tired of the posts asking for pricing help from everyone who got a DSLR and now thinks they are producing professional quality work and should be in business. We do get a little snippy about it at times-it gets OLD. Which is not your fault.
> We just aren't for degrading the industry any more than it already is.
> 
> We are for helping someone to get to a basic professional level and will answer questions and guide down that road. But expect it to be brutally honest. If you want nice and praise? go to your friends and family. That's what they are for. We are here to make you into something better than AWAC/MWAC.



Understandable. I don't want to degrade the industry either. So thanks for time and patients and forgiveness. And thanks for tips, help and critiques


----------



## MLeeK

They're a hard bunch on the newbies, but those who make it through this and stay? They'll share some amazing information. I've been at this for a LOT of years and I am forever learning something from the guys here. There's a lot of knowledge. 
You'll do fine here!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MLeeK said:
			
		

> They're a hard bunch on the newbies, but those who make it through this and stay? They'll share some amazing information. I've been at this for a LOT of years and I am forever learning something from the guys here. There's a lot of knowledge.
> You'll do fine here!



Will I plan to stick around. And I really do appreciate the help.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63857977@N07/6900051891

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63857977@N07/6900053421

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63857977@N07/6808427091

Here's some images I'd like critiqued and feedback on. Can be on anything. Color, focus, lighting, etc. I want to learn and develop. So here's some that I consider to be my "best"


----------



## RachRobPhotog

^


----------



## MTVision

RachRobPhotog said:
			
		

> ^



Your better off starting a new thread for critique. To post the photo from flickr - go to the share button (on Flickr) choose grab the code. Then copy and paste the bbcode here or in a new thread


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MTVision said:
			
		

> Your better off starting a new thread for critique. To post the photo from flickr - go to the share button (on Flickr) choose grab the code. Then copy and paste the bbcode here or in a new thread



Ok will do thanks. I was trying to do it from phone - not successful


----------



## MLeeK

To post an image here you want to go into the image on flickr and copy the image location (usually the medium size is good) and put it between the tags 






We also need to know your settings: what mode were you in? What were you concentrating on or what was your purpose here? f/, shutter speed and ISO? 


This first one has motion blur from using a slow shutter speed hand held. The exif data has been stripped from this.





The second one is nice, well exposed and has good color (as far as I can see on this darned computer I am on) but leaves me wondering what is the point? I am currently seeing the right side as black... but I am having troubles with calibration on this computer, so there may be detail in there. Otherwise it's too much on the contrast and needs a bit of detail. 
This was taken with an iphone in auto. Definitely not what you'd be doing professional work with... I HOPE?





This one is pretty OK for a headshot. I am going to avoid the color on it cuz I think I am seeing the totally wrong colors right now. It seems fairly well exposed and focused. it does read as if it was edited in PSE 10. Using flash would have kept the sky from needing to be edited and the subject well exposed.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MLeeK said:
			
		

> To post an image here you want to go into the image on flickr and copy the image location (usually the medium size is good) and put it between the tags
> 
> We also need to know your settings: what mode were you in? What were you concentrating on or what was your purpose here? f/, shutter speed and ISO?
> 
> This first one has motion blur from using a slow shutter speed hand held. The exif data has been stripped from this.
> 
> The second one is nice, well exposed and has good color (as far as I can see on this darned computer I am on) but leaves me wondering what is the point? I am currently seeing the right side as black... but I am having troubles with calibration on this computer, so there may be detail in there. Otherwise it's too much on the contrast and needs a bit of detail.
> This was taken with an iphone in auto. Definitely not what you'd be doing professional work with... I HOPE?
> 
> This one is pretty OK for a headshot. I am going to avoid the color on it cuz I think I am seeing the totally wrong colors right now. It seems fairly well exposed and focused. it does read as if it was edited in PSE 10. Using flash would have kept the sky from needing to be edited and the subject well exposed.



Lol nooo not using iPhone for professional work. I was focused on the tree and wondered why it was black on the side. :-/ thanks for feedback. I'll try and get the exit data


----------



## MTVision

RachRobPhotog said:
			
		

> Ok will do thanks. I was trying to do it from phone - not successful



On the iphone - If you use safari to go to Flickr. At the bottom you can choose not to use the mobile site and get access to the full site. If you do that you can post pictures like I explained by copying the bbcode and pasting here. It's kind of a pain in the ass but that's how I do it!


----------



## RachRobPhotog

MTVision said:
			
		

> On the iphone - If you use safari to go to Flickr. At the bottom you can choose not to use the mobile site and get access to the full site. If you do that you can post pictures like I explained by copying the bbcode and pasting here. It's kind of a pain in the ass but that's how I do it!



Lol ok thanks. I'll do that next time.


----------



## Tee

It's a bitter to swallow sometimes when new members who have been shooting pics and getting positive feedback from friends and family reach out to the internet for business help and then are told they should get back to the basics.  Quite a few leave when they're not being told what they were hoping to hear.  When your blog link was posted, I knew where this was heading.  

Ok, so you've got a SmugMug account, now what?  Stay and learn.  Put only your best pics on your site.  Leave out anything regarding prices and instead state your seeking individuals for portfolio development.  I'm no authority on the biz side but after seeing more crash and burns than a French airbus testing facility on here, I'd like to offer up a quick way to get as much out of this site as possible:

1. Start a critique thread with no more than 4 of your best images in the genre in which you are most interested in.  With each image list your exif data (f/ stop, ISO, shutter speed, if flash was used, what processing program, etc).  You're going to get replies from beginners to advanced.  That's good.  
2.  Before you post more for critique, spend time in the forums looking at images and comments.  One thing I like to do in each forum is click on the "replies" tab at the top and it will re-sort the threads starting with the most replies to least.  This will give you a start on the hot topics most discussed.  
3.  Before you start a thread, use the search function.  99.76% of questions have already been answered numerous times.  Starting a thread like, "how do I post pictures" is already stickied at the top of the beginners forum.  How do you post exif data?  I guarantee you it's searchable. 
4.  KmH linked a thread in post #32.  Read it.  It's a classic case of crash and burn.  In fact, most of the threads with several pages in the beginners forum are crash and burn type threads.  Read those. 
5.  Keep shooting using the tips you've learned.  

Or...you could tell me to bugger off and that's cool, too.   Again, just some friendly help from the neighborhood goon squad.  It's not absolute but a quide to get you settled around these parts.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

Tee said:
			
		

> It's a bitter to swallow sometimes when new members who have been shooting pics and getting positive feedback from friends and family reach out to the internet for business help and then are told they should get back to the basics.  Quite a few leave when they're not being told what they were hoping to hear.  When your blog link was posted, I knew where this was heading.
> 
> Ok, so you've got a SmugMug account, now what?  Stay and learn.  Put only your best pics on your site.  Leave out anything regarding prices and instead state your seeking individuals for portfolio development.  I'm no authority on the biz side but after seeing more crash and burns than a French airbus testing facility on here, I'd like to offer up a quick way to get as much out of this site as possible:
> 
> 1. Start a critique thread with no more than 4 of your best images in the genre in which you are most interested in.  With each image list your exif data (f/ stop, ISO, shutter speed, if flash was used, what processing program, etc).  You're going to get replies from beginners to advanced.  That's good.
> 2.  Before you post more for critique, spend time in the forums looking at images and comments.  One thing I like to do in each forum is click on the "replies" tab at the top and it will re-sort the threads starting with the most replies to least.  This will give you a start on the hot topics most discussed.
> 3.  Before you start a thread, use the search function.  99.76% of questions have already been answered numerous times.  Starting a thread like, "how do I post pictures" is already stickied at the top of the beginners forum.  How do you post exif data?  I guarantee you it's searchable.
> 4.  KmH linked a thread in post #32.  Read it.  It's a classic case of crash and burn.  In fact, most of the threads with several pages in the beginners forum are crash and burn type threads.  Read those.
> 5.  Keep shooting using the tips you've learned.
> 
> Or...you could tell me to bugger off and that's cool, too.   Again, just some friendly help from the neighborhood goon squad.  It's not absolute but a quide to get you settled around these parts.



No appreciate every word. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

RachRobPhotog said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would be charging just yet!   R² Rachel Robertson Photography
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../E7KC9CS3eUs/s640/blogger-image--23216491.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSHa_EEwfrU/TxZr7vBl9mI/AAAAAAAAAG0/cI_RerD08jI/s1600/IMG_1301(2).jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHt38u6fVxY/TxZsD69FuqI/AAAAAAAAAHU/WusTYIDIqj8/s1600/IMG_1323(2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are for fun. Duhh! they are on my blog. They are not on my site. Back of!
Click to expand...


My dear, if you're seeking to be a professional photographer, you should learn the lesson early that everything you put on the internet is attached to you.  Do you really think that a potential client is going to view those (very subpar and fundamentally flawed) images and think to themselves "Oh, that's just her blog...no worries"?

If you want to be a professional, you need to censor your online portfolio very critically.  The only stuff you post as examples of your work (unless it's an image you delivered to a client, and in their personal gallery on your website) should be the very best stuff you've got.  *Only post your best*.

Otherwise, you get people like me who see those images and think you've got a whole lot to learn before you should even think about charging a penny.  Professional photographers don't post images with severe color balance, composition and exposure issues.

I'm not trying to hate, just offering some friendly critique.  You need to be harder on yourself than any of your potential clients will be.


----------



## RachRobPhotog

jamesbjenkins said:
			
		

> My dear, if you're seeking to be a professional photographer, you should learn the lesson early that everything you put on the internet is attached to you.  Do you really think that a potential client is going to view those (very subpar and fundamentally flawed) images and think to themselves "Oh, that's just her blog...no worries"?
> 
> If you want to be a professional, you need to censor your online portfolio very critically.  The only stuff you post as examples of your work (unless it's an image you delivered to a client, and in their personal gallery on your website) should be the very best stuff you've got.  Only post your best.
> 
> Otherwise, you get people like me who see those images and think you've got a whole lot to learn before you should even think about charging a penny.  Professional photographers don't post images with severe color balance, composition and exposure issues.
> 
> I'm not trying to hate, just offering some friendly critique.  You need to be harder on yourself than any of your potential clients will be.



Ok. Thanks for advice appreciate it.


----------



## photoentrepreneur

Hi RachRob

The short answer is how much are you worth and what market are you going into. You could start by shooting for free and trying to sell the images shot (if you don't have a studio). Please don't be put off by anyone, just take your time and do some research into what people pay in your area. As said many time before, its not always about how good you are, but how you sell it. 

We are all still learning, even the ones who have been doing this for years.

Kind regards

Oliver


----------

